
What if you can control current patterns? - Hasaranga
program&#x2F;data&#x2F;web&#x2F;whatever you see in the computer physically exist as a current pattern.<p>machine instructions are also current patterns.<p>windows8 dvd is a laser disk which has patterns. these patterns allow cd rom to recreate original current patterns<p>when you upload file to server: you are sending current pattern to server and sever store that pattern as magnetic form.<p>when you download file from server: server hd regenerate current pattern using magnetic pattern and send it to your pc.<p>when you type a document, you are generating current pattern on ram.<p>when you save it, you are converting that current pattern into magnetic pattern.<p>when you download a file, you are receiving a current pattern someone created long time ago.<p>when you create a new file&#x2F;program, you are introducing a new current pattern into the world.<p>when you share it, you are sharing that current pattern with the world.<p>software physically exists as a current pattern.<p>there is no image&#x2F;sound&#x2F;text&#x2F;instructions on pc. only current patterns.<p>when you type a status on fb, you are generating new current pattern and share it with your friends.<p>illusion made by output devices like screen&#x2F;speaker<p>when we consider a programmer, everything is a number to cpu.<p>but in physically, computer cannot handle numbers, all it can handle is current.<p>what if you can control current patterns?
======
Hasaranga
[https://hase85.wordpress.com/2015/09/12/illusion-of-the-
curr...](https://hase85.wordpress.com/2015/09/12/illusion-of-the-current-
patterns/)

